# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG 1.0.62.2

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG 1.0.62.2 Update - Easy Partition scripts added.* *Easy-JTAG 1.0.62.2 Update - Easy Partition scripts added. 
Added:
  - added new scripts for reading partition from EMMC based phones: - Show_Partitions_EMMC_GPT
    - Show_Partitions_EMMC_MBR
    - Show_Partitions_EMMC_PIT 
Just choise device press script and choise sript from scrip folder:*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *P.S. Now you have compete set of scripts for creating own repair files.*

----------

